# Padre Pio Exhumed for Veneration



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 7, 2008)

"The body of St. Padre Pio of Pietreclina has been exhumed and will be ready for public veneration beginning in April."

"Church officials wanted to exhume the body so the faithful can pray before it this year, the 40th anniversary of his death."

_

*Excuse me while I* 

_________

News Articles: St. Padre Pio's Body Exhumed

Remains of Padre Pio exhumed in Italy - International Herald Tribune


----------



## Zenas (Mar 7, 2008)

Come now, let us all bend our knee in the temple of Ba'al.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 7, 2008)

I wonder who first came up with that idea...and why. Kind of a morbid practice.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 7, 2008)

Just relax guys. It's veneration not adulation. _doulia_ not _latria_. Get it right!

Oh wait, you say it all looks the same in practice?


----------



## CDM (Mar 7, 2008)

blhowes said:


> I wonder who first came up with that idea...and why. Kind of a morbid practice.



Satan.

Because he is evil.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 7, 2008)

BTW, just curious. What's the difference between veneration and worship?


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 7, 2008)

veneration is the act of venerating.


Seriously, it just means to pay respect. In this case it's sort of an add on to 'paying last respects'.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 7, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> veneration is the act of venerating.
> 
> 
> Seriously, it just means to pay respect. In this case it's sort of an add on to 'paying last respects'.


Thanks, Bawb


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 7, 2008)

Now, why is the church doing it? For tourist dollars. Don't forget, in Europe it's very common to see churches advertising indulgences on big signs. It's all about keeping money flowing. The church is losing money hand over stigmata'd fist and they can't leave any grave stone unturned. Pio was extremely popular and he's only been dead for 40 years so his memory is fresh in the older faithful with the bucks.

As Joe Ratzinger's only friend on the board I should also tell you what Joe told me over a couple too many Franzies. {whispering} "Padre Pio did the stigmata trick by smearing carbolic acid on his hands. We have his pharmacist on record spilling the beans." It still hurt like the dickens!


----------



## Amazing Grace (Mar 7, 2008)

Great name though ... padre pio. padre pio. it just rolls of the tongue. I wonder if his stgmata is still bleeding after all these years? Kinda looked like Dom Deluise...


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 7, 2008)

Can one get any reduction in their time in purgatory for making the pilgrimage? I'm really looking for "get out of hell free" credits wherever I can find them. So far, you stingy folks on PB have not offered me ANY extra benefits unless I go EP, read Turretin in the Latin, or get into a library building contest with Andrew. 

I agree with Daniel. The distinctions betwee worship and veneration wear pretty thin in practice, don't they?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Mar 7, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Can one get any reduction in their time in purgatory for making the pilgrimage? I'm really looking for "get out of hell free" credits wherever I can find them. So far, you stingy folks on PB have not offered me ANY extra benefits unless I go EP, read Turretin in the Latin, or get into a library building contest with Andrew.
> 
> I agree with Daniel. The distinctions betwee worship and veneration wear pretty thin in practice, don't they?



Dennis, not only do you have to read Turretin and Latin, you have to put latin words in your posts. 

You made me laugh out loud brother...


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 7, 2008)

No, sadly, his stigmata is no longer visible. But the display will have plenty of pictures of his 'bleeding' hands.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 7, 2008)

I changed the title of the thread from "Padre Pio Exhumed for Worship" to "Padre Pio Exhumed for Veneration." It's important both to have precision in journalism and to keep Bawb smilin'.


----------



## CDM (Mar 7, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> veneration is the act of venerating.
> 
> Seriously, it just means to pay respect. In this case it's sort of an add on to 'paying last respects'.



Except the 'paying last respects' involves beseeching the departed to intercede for you to God . . . oh, and praying to him, oh, and asking him to protect you, oh and . . . 

Catholics don't venerate _everyone_...and they do recognize veneration as a _form_ of worship - but it is not the same worship they give to their god. Someone referenced the relationship between doulia and latria earlier.


----------



## SolaGratia (Mar 7, 2008)

11 Lest Satan should get an advantage of us: for we are not ignorant of his devices (2 Cor. 2:11).


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 7, 2008)

Chris is right of course. Catholics venerate their priests and it means 'respect'. However, when it comes to saints it is as Chris has said. It is all part of the economy of hagiology. I was just drawing a distinction between worship and veneration - as in "Gil has a statue in veneration of John Calvin". Hey, I never noticed that before. Nice timing Gil. 

I'm not sure what doulia and latria is except that when I was a boy scout it seems I always got latria duty. Yuck!

VENERATION OF SAINTS

Honor paid to the saints who, by their intercession and example and in their possession of God, minister to human sanctification, helping the faithful grow in Christian virtue. Venerating the saints does not detract from the glory given to God, since whatever good they possess is a gift from his bounty. They reflect the divine perfections, and their supernatural qualities result from the graces Christ merited for them by the Cross. In the language of the Church's liturgy, the saints are venerated as sanctuaries of the Trinity, as adopted children of the Father, brethren of Christ, faithful members of his Mystical Body, and temples of the Holy Spirit.

All items in this dictionary are from Fr. John Hardon's Modern Catholic Dictionary, © Eternal Life.


----------



## SolaGratia (Mar 7, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Chris is right of course. Catholics venerate their priests and it means 'respect'. However, when it comes to saints it is as Chris has said. It is all part of the economy of hagiology. I was just drawing a distinction between worship and veneration - as in "Gil has a statue in veneration of John Calvin". Hey, I never noticed that before. Nice timing Gil.
> 
> I'm not sure what doulia and latria is except that when I was a boy scout it seems I always got latria duty. Yuck!
> 
> ...



Calvin is going to be my next tattoo


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 7, 2008)

Good idea Gil, I'm thinking of having mine altered to look like Calvin. I don't know, maybe Machen would be a better 'morph'.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 7, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I was just drawing a distinction between worship and veneration - as in "Gil has a statue in veneration of John Calvin". Hey, I never noticed that before. Nice timing Gil.



Hey, Bawb! That's not a "statue." It is a bogglehead Calvin. I have the Calvin and the Luther bobbleheads sitting on my desk. Like the real guys, Calvin is a bit small and somewhat timid; Luther is bigger and bolder. Here in California, just give me a little earthquake and the boys start to arguing with each other.

(Got the Calvin from Calvin college and the Luther from OldLutheran.com)


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 7, 2008)

You guys will love this: Standing on My Head


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 7, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> You guys will love this: Standing on My Head



I _do_ love that. Especially where the priest asks, "I'd love to have some relics for the chapel. Any ideas the best place to secure some relics?"

Oh, if I were a less than honest man....


----------



## Stephen (Mar 7, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Good idea Gil, I'm thinking of having mine altered to look like Calvin. I don't know, maybe Machen would be a better 'morph'.




Perhaps we should have a shrine built and people can come and touch your shoulder. Wow!


----------



## Stephen (Mar 7, 2008)

This is absolutely pathetic. Who gives the papal cult authority to exhume a body and put it on display? I worked in a funeral home during my seminary days and can tell you that a body could still be intact after being in the ground for years. Is this to say that every person who is dead is to be venerated? I remember as a Roman Catholic in high school seeing the body of a dead woman on display in a glass case under an altar at a monestary. She had been preserved, so this was a sign that she was a "saint" and could be venerated. I remember looking at that relic in amazement and thought it almost looked like a statue. Another one of Romes tricks to lead poor souls to hell.


----------



## holyfool33 (Mar 7, 2008)

This is sad to see this our veneration should be directed to Jesus Christ not those who have died that just shows that Padre Pio was a sinner death is an effect of the fall.


----------

